# IBO Worlds ROLL CALL!



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

OK...who's going to Ellicottville?

I know myself, Hilltop Hunter, and Nerdhick will be there...as will Scottyluck and VonottoExperience....

Can't wait to meet some fellow AT'ers.

Sound off!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

the wife(smurphysgirl) and I will be there with another couple from the archery shop. this is our first time. this is going to be a blast.


----------



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Somehow I will get there.*

I and a buddy of mine will be coming and representing Niles MI. See you all at the shoot and good luck to all. Even the guys in my class. HAHA.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll be rolling in late Wednesday afternoon... I don't think I'll be a threat though.


Good luck to all.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I'll be there, staying at the Alpine Meadows condos on the mountain. Hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## njharnde (Mar 27, 2006)

*me*

njharnde, my wife and 6 or so others. should be a blast!


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Can't wait


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

jonnybow said:


> I'll be there, staying at the Alpine Meadows condos on the mountain. Hope to see some of you guys there!


I be there with 3 other friends staying in same condos


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

Me and 5 others are coming to represent around Dodgeville, Wi. We are also staying in a condo. Arrival about wednesday afternoon. Staying in a condo deal on the resort.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

bowtech_babe said:


> Can't wait



Sam - I'd love to hook up and meet you and Brian up there!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Sam - I'd love to hook up and meet you and Brian up there!:darkbeer:


Now that sounds like a great idea! You cookin:wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

bowtech_babe said:


> Now that sounds like a great idea! You cookin:wink:



We might be able to treat the 2008 IBO FBR National Champion!:darkbeer:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

im there.........


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

jonnybow said:


> I'll be there, staying at the Alpine Meadows condos on the mountain. Hope to see some of you guys there!


Thats where we are staying.We'll be rollin in Tuesday afternoon!Cant wait to see this place!


----------



## NJlefty (Jul 4, 2003)

*will be there...*

Me and Sid13 will be there....


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll be there...MBO with my whole family...wife and 2 girls


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll be there, My first Time at the IBO worlds, Bringing my wife, Really looking forward to it.


----------



## DRAKEBOND28 (Mar 8, 2007)

Shooting in HC from northern Ohio.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I will be there there shooting mbo.Looks like Team Bowtech is going to be well represented. Hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## gunslinger137 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Central Iowa will be there*

My family! Wife, two boys and me, will be showing up to represent central Iowa. We are scheduled to arrive Wedensday morning. Hope to meet everyone at the Trade show and in the lodge.
See everyone there


----------



## Doebuck (Jun 9, 2008)

yep I am headed up, my first time  only been shooting since april, very excited, we are staying at the triple R camping resort. will be in camp sunday afternoon. anyone else staying there is welcome to come by and hang out.

doebuck

p.s grilled backstraps thrusday night


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going


----------



## bigman17 (Apr 8, 2007)

me and 4 other buddies are coming, represent lapeer, mi and the ahc


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

WOOT WOOT!!

Can't wait!!


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> OK...who's going to Ellicottville?
> 
> I know myself, Hilltop Hunter, and Nerdhick will be there...as will Scottyluck and VonottoExperience....
> 
> ...


ScottyLuck and VonottoExperience have bailed...or so I've heard!! :secret:


Whats going on guys!?


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

This is our vacation for the summer. My son will be shooting, though, not me.
Anyone staying at Allegheny State Park?
Steve


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Me and three of my friends will be there but with how lousey I've been shooting lately I have no idea why.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

We're staying at The Telemark Motel


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Don't want to Hijack the purpose of the thread.. but I will be there for the first time. But for those in the know.. for MBO shoot out on Saturday.. is it the top ten scores or the top ten finishers that shoot? So if the highest score posted is 400 and 5 people shoot that, is that 5 placements that count towards the 10 for the shoot out, or is that 1 since it is the same score?

Reason I ask is that for Nationals, the top 20 scores get the invite, not the top 20 finishers. And it appears that is the way it was last year, but I'm not real sure.

Also, for the Eagle Eye, Best of the Best and Limbsaver shoot out, are they set up in a way that spectators can watch and video tape?

Looking forward to going. Only 2 weeks!!!


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Zenith will be set up inside. Come by and check out out BT releases (we'll fit you for a release and build it right there for you),Bitzenburger nock receiver upgrade (with the latest new upgrade), shoot through cable spreaders, super D-loop rope, fiber optics and much, much more. Check out our web site at www.zenitharchery.com and see what we'll have available.
Joe B.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*IBO Worlds 2008*

My wife and I, along with my stepson will be there. Condo was same price for week as it was for 4 days. We're coming early and going to spend a few days at Niagra Falls. Holiday Valley is only around 80 miles from Niagra. Gonna take a trip over Niagra in a barrel!! Temps are looking up that way !! See ya all ther and good luck !!!!!
TTT Baby !!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Really - Scotty? Paul? Is this true? Hope all is OK with you


----------



## jaybird62 (Apr 18, 2008)

*allen county archers*

there is 8 from our club going. gonna be a hell of a good time. i hope i got enough arrows:wink:


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> We might be able to treat the 2008 IBO FBR National Champion!:darkbeer:


9 years in the makin Hope I have as much fun shooting the Worlds!

Samantha


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Me and a buddy will be driving up Wednesday to represent southern IN. Staying at Ilex Inn Cottage. Can't wait!!:tongue:


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

We'll be there ,Myself, Chris A. , Arnold A. and Stefon !
Along with a couple of young babes to cheer us on! (so what if they're my daughter and niece).
Staying in a condo on sight.
Nerdhick and 911 , look us up for an evening beverage!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Will be there on Wednesday afternoon.Should be a good time.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Interested but looking for someone from Southern Indiana to share ride expenses. PM's acceptable.


----------



## 3DArcherMark (Mar 27, 2008)

*worlds*

I will be at the worlds along with quite the group of Western New York archers. (seeing as the worlds are in our backyard for a bit).
A bunch of us will be at Allegany State Park so we can make the short commute. Hope to meet some of you archers up there.
One other thought, I believe i read it earlier, bring mucho dollars, it will be extremely hard to resist the vendors.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sounds good Mike....PM me your number...we'll get together...

Dont forget to stop by the Trophy Ridge and Mossy Oak booths folks!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll be there, can't wait. Staying at a buddies cabin above town. I think you out of towners will be impressed with the resort and the town of Ellicottville, it's a cool place


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Seems as if they are going all out for the shoot....I bet its top notch!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

tackscall said:


> I'll be there, can't wait. Staying at a buddies cabin above town. I think you out of towners will be impressed with the resort and the town of Ellicottville, it's a cool place


Do you know of the great pizza place in Ellicotville....what's the name? Hubby's co-worker goes skiing there frequently and said we have to go there.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

No but i'll ask around the office tomorrow


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate it.

And I have another question...does anyone know if there will be parking fees? We are staying at Wingate, which doesn't offer shuttle service to the competition site. Thanks!


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't know if this is the place you're looking for or not, but I was told the Ellicottsville Depot has pizza, beer, and great wings.
Steve


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

smurphysgirl said:


> will be parking fees?


I emailed the IBO..they said no parking fees



SCS said:


> I don't know if this is the place you're looking for or not, but I was told the Ellicottsville Depot has pizza, beer, and great wings.
> Steve


Thanks...I don't know if that's it or not, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I've been asking around and no one knows of any stand out pizza place down there. There's the Pizza Glen that's really good by Kissing Bridge ski area but that's a ways away


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

tackscall said:


> I've been asking around and no one knows of any stand out pizza place down there. There's the Pizza Glen that's really good by Kissing Bridge ski area but that's a ways away


Thanks for taking the time to check.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I';ll be there if I can find a campsite near the ranges.
Aw heck, I'll be there if the campsite ain't close.


----------



## 5jacks (Jul 23, 2007)

We're also staying at Wingate....was told by them that they don't offer shuttle but that about a block away we could walk/drive to another location and catch a shuttle there! I have so many questions about this trip! What do the people flying do with their bows? We thought about shipping them to the hotel but then there isn't any practicing over the weekend. Any suggestions? Has anyone had any trouble checking bow cases at an airport and having the airline lose them?


----------



## FOZZY BEAR (Feb 14, 2007)

5jacks,

Last year we flew out to Ind. for the worlds....we left from BWI airport....we had no problems with the bows. The only thing I would do is add some clothes (T-shirts..etc) inside the case...to absorb some of the shock. There were No questions asked at the check in...we even watched them load the bows on the plane. I wouldnt ship the bows out if I was you...more of a chance of loosing them.



make sure you use a SKB bow case...and you will be fine

- Fozzy Bear


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Supposedly true that a guy was checking his bow through security and the gal at TSA asked what was in the case. Told it was a bow, she asked what kind of bow. Told a bow as in bow and arrow. She then asked if it was loaded. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## 5jacks (Jul 23, 2007)

I think the my biggest concern is that we have to change planes in Chicago.....have this vision of all the luggage/bow cases getting put on the wrong plane!!


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Dad and I will be getting there Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

5jacks said:


> We're also staying at Wingate....was told by them that they don't offer shuttle but that about a block away we could walk/drive to another location and catch a shuttle there!


I did call the IBO and found out that there's no cost for parking at the competition site.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

My father and I will be arriving either early Wed. morning or VERY late Tuesday night (Wed a.m).


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> My father and I will be arriving either early Wed. morning or VERY late Tuesday night (Wed a.m).


I had to cancel my first trip to the World's.......................Good Luck to all!!


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> I had to cancel my first trip to the World's.......................Good Luck to all!!


Sorry to hear that! I sure hope all is well...


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

HERE!! 

We are at The Inn down at the bottom of the hill. Nice accommodations. Some of the restaurants in the area are top shelf. And the chicken dinner up by the center of activities (Tannenbaum) is worth every penny of the $9.75. Great shoot, the ranges (that I shot anyway) were awesome. Going to go eat breakfast and head out to watch the pros shootdown. 

Great job IBO!


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

tackscall said:


> I've been asking around and no one knows of any stand out pizza place down there. There's the Pizza Glen that's really good by Kissing Bridge ski area but that's a ways away



We had pizza at Tips Up. WOW, best pie I've had in a longggggg time.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I had to cancel my first trip to the World's.......................Good Luck to all!!


I think you were in our group, sorry you couldn't make it


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

the IBO and the folks of Ellicotville put on one heck of a show...


a huge thanks to everyone who made such fun weekend!


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree with Virg!
Great job by all of the MOSTLY VOLENTEER IBO staff!
I would have liked to see the course I shot on the first day (course H ) set up differently,but the second day (G ) was great!
I didn't go with the intention of winning,so I wasn't dissapointed!
At least I had 10 or 12 names below me on the final list!
My future son in law was bummed about finishing 2 points out of the shoot off,but his dad did finish 5th overall for MSR class,so he'll be getting a check in the mail.
I hope it's as good next year,and would really like to see more vendors here too.

By the way we ate at the Elicotville Brewing Co. 1 night , and next door at Kabobs 1 night.Both where first rate,and we'll go back next year.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

mjgonehunting said:


> I agree with Virg!


What did he say?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

bowtech_babe said:


> Can't wait



Nice to meet you and Brian, Sam. I was able to talk to Brian a bit on the top of the mountain and really took his advice to heart...made myself concentrate and anchor...everything he said...It made a HUGE difference on Day 2! Thanks again Brian!

Sam - looks like 3rd place, right? Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

rascal said:


> Dad and I will be getting there Wednesday afternoon.



Funny you posted on this thread before we all went...pretty small world. I hope we didnt make tooooo much noise Saturday night...:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------

